# help please i need errata for NCEES 2008 solved exams



## tameramin2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

help please i need errata for NCEES 2008 solved exams

more over is it worth to buy the new edition?


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 1, 2014)

I think I have it somewhere. Feel free to PM me your e-mail address. Yes, buy the 2011 edition too.


----------

